# Bike snowplow



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

thought about rigging a plow up to my bike as I shoveled my rather large driveway today. took me a few hours by hand, so I think this would speed the process a bit. snow is fluffy today, so the work wasn't overly strenuous like the last snowstorm, which seemed to dump a few inches of slurpee.









All kidding aside, there are some pretty clever ideas in this Google Image search that look like they might actually work.

https://www.google.com/search?q=bik...pPNKuyAGA7oDACw&ved=0CCwQsAQ&biw=1322&bih=773


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Not a driveway, but this is a fun story:
How some committed cyclists cleared the way for clear Calgary pathways | Calgary Herald


----------



## anomad (Nov 16, 2009)

Hey I was in Cowgary in the 90's! I owe those guys a pint for making the paths better back then.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Attatchment in OP doesn`t work for me 

There was a link or two to a guy in VT (or NH?) selling bike plows a winter or two ago. Nate, I think we even discussed the traction issue here. But yeah, as long as the snow isn`t too wet and not much time goes by before hitting it, I imagine a bike towed plow would do a pretty good job.

Cool article!


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

^^ It was this video, I think:


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

not sure why the pic in the OP broke, but I fixed it. 

Using one of those industrial cargo trikes with a bunch of weight and some good traction would definitely help to make a bike plow that was actually viable. some of those v-shaped tow-behind plows were in that Google Image search link I posted and they're awful clever. Unfortunately, I don't think they'd be very easy to pull because you're having to go through all the snow BEFORE you plow it. Good for stability, I think. But not practicality.

There are also a couple of mid-mounted plows on Big Dummy/Extracycle bikes that look pretty cool. Honestly, though, I think a weighted trike with studs for traction, with an angled or v-shaped plow at the front would be more effective for clearing the driveway.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Here's the Dummy mid-mount

















I do like the v-shaped plow design better than an angled straight plow for stability. it seems to me that the angled design would only work in fluffy stuff. when it's that heavy, wet snow, that seems like it would just push the front of the bike sideways.

This seems like a possible solution to that issue, but I would want a way to weight it down with a big tub of sand or something.


Pedal Plow by livewombat, on Flickr

Might be worth a junker bike and a cheap snow shovel to tinker with. If I'm lucky, I might find one of those cargo trikes I could weight down for better traction. This would probably also be worth some DIY tire chains.

My issue with towing the plow blade has less to do with the compacted tire tracks and more to do with the fact that there would be a max limit for snowfall before the bike would not be able to pedal through it.


----------



## KentheKona (Jul 6, 2013)

maybe I need to bring this to my city, I'd love to see certain trails plowed


----------

